
Uber will start audio-recording rides as a safety measure - foob4r
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/20/20974814/uber-audio-recording-rides-safety-rideshare-lyft
======
mindfulhack
This is one of the worst privacy and surveillance tech stories I have ever
read in my life.

This idea is atrocious and a dangerous slippery slope promoting a 'norm' in
which everyone in society is constantly being recorded, everywhere.

Socially and culturally people will censor themselves and stop being human
anymore. This is anti-diversity and anti-consumer.

It will only serve the tech corporations' insurance policies. And what's to
stop Uber secretly using the recordings for commercial big data purposes
anyway?

It's also anti-business and makes no sense either way - what if a
businessperson wants to discuss a private conversation that normally has
legally-protected confidentially? Suddenly Uber has a permanent recording of
that conversation, no matter what. That means less value as a service to me.

I will stop taking Uber if I know that this will start to be the service's
default.

Or I'll just be quiet and explain to drivers that I don't feel like being
listened to by default when I'm travelling in a car. Dehumanising, and anti-
productivity.

It's always 'safety' and 'security' that takes away our most important rights.

~~~
beatgammit
I take Uber only occasionally, and this news makes me never want to touch it
again. I have uninstalled the app and I'm looking into Lyft to see if they
also have a similar policy, and if not, they will be the ones to get my
occasional business.

I already worry about my smartphone spying on me (can't wait for Librem
5/PinePhone), now I have to worry about my taxi service doing it as well? Why
is everyone so intent on listening to/watching me?

